# Runtime Error LogonUI.exe Vista startet nicht



## Spelmann (2. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich VISTA starten möchte bekomme ich die Meldung Runtime Error!

Programm C:\Windows\system32\LogonUI.exe

Ich kann VISTA nicht starten. Kennt jemand das Problem oder weiß Abhilfe? Zum Glück habe ich hier noch einen Rechner mit XP. Inzwischen bin ich mir sicher. VISTA ist der größte Sch.......


----------



## Spelmann (10. Dezember 2008)

Inzwischen weiß ich, daß dieser Fehler durch die Installation des iTunes Stores ereugt wird. ITunes ist für mich zwar verzichtbar, aber eigentlich würde ich gern selber entscheiden, welche Software ich installieren kann. Zur Zeit tut das jedoch VISTA.


----------

